# My Ellis 1100 Band Saw



## Gil (Mar 16, 2016)

Hello,

I am new to the site and came here because I saw Randy's 1100 restoration thread.  I recently got an Ellis 1100 from an auction.  I plan to paint it,  replace bearings, belt, tires etc.   It will take awhile to complete but I will update as I complete parts of it.

I actually called Ellis today to inquire about replacement stickers.  I learned that the first 2 numbers in the serial number is the model and the third and forth numbers are year produced.  In my case 1185  means model 1100 year 1985.  So anyone looking at used Ellis saws keep that in mind.

My saw is 1985 Ellis 1100.  No power at the auction to test it and it didn't even have a blade on it.  I had the top bid at $160 live by myself when an online bidder joined the party. I ended going to $335  and winning plus 12% so $375.20 for my saw.  $160 would have been great but I can live with $375.

BTW,  the auction had a Bridgeport go for $250,  12 foot lathe at $35,  Giant turret lathe $40  etc etc with little to no online action.  Just to put it in perspective.  The only online bid that busted $40 was for my Ellis saw.

Anyway, the motor runs but there was no key in the gearbox pulley but it was left in vertical mode so it could of fell out.  I drained the gearbox (it was full of oil )  and inspected it.  Looks good so far.

Cleaned up pretty good with simple green and a scrub brush. 

Gil


----------



## ScrapMetal (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm jealous.  That looks to be in pretty good shape and the price was lower than I'll ever hope to find one for.  I was actually considering a new one as "used" ones do not exist in my part of the country apparently.

Big sigh... 

-Ron


----------



## RandyM (Mar 17, 2016)

Looking good. That is one sweet deal (steal). Looking forward to seeing your resto.


----------



## Firestopper (Mar 17, 2016)

Welcome to the site, Ellis saws are great when set up correctly. I purchase a new 1800 back in 2004 and it has not missed a beat. You can find good pricing on parts online other than Ellis. As for bearings, you could also bring them to you local bearing house for replacements. Thanks for the S/N info. 
BTW, Ace hardware has a hammer tone pint in a can that comes close as well as safety orange that comes close to the guard color.
Keep us posted!


----------



## Gil (Sep 30, 2016)

I finally started to rehab my Ellis 1100.  I have new bearings and tires on the way courtesy of eBay.  Here is a list of needed bearings for my 1985 Ellis 1100 bandsaw.
1616ZZ --- Needed quantity 6.  4 for lower guide bearings and 2 for cradle bearing.
1607ZZ --- Needed quantity 6.  2 for upper guide bearing and 4 for cradle bearings.
6202ZZ  --- Needed 2.  Non drive wheel bearing.

I might be able to put some new paint on it next week if it ever stops raining.


----------

